# A3 % doors (autobilder.de)



## RGordini (Dec 31, 2001)

*A3 5 doors (autobilder.de)*

The new AUDI A3 summer 2004:








AUDI A3 SUV for 2005 planned:










_Modified by RGordini at 5:11 PM 8-12-2003_


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A3 5 doors (RGordini)*

I hope and pray that this is NOT what Audi plans on bringing to the states!!! It completely lacks the sporty, refined look of the 3-door. Some people may like that all-road look, but I think it looks fake, ridiculously fake.
I guess I was hoping that the 5 door would be the 3-door with 2 more doors. I hope Audi doesn't miss this window of opportunity to introduce an elegant, hot 5-door hatch to the States. 
Thinking about building a house with all those doors and windows...
D'nardo


----------

